# what high gloss to use in HVLP



## scottyd2506 (Oct 5, 2007)

In the past, I have had a few clients want high gloss on there dorrs or cabinets.

For example, cabinets!, Depending on the scope and how deep they are wanting to go, I either brush the cabinet frames, spray the doors, or if they want spray the whole job (more labor to mask and plastic off area).

The Highest gloss I could find was Porter Glyptex High gloss oil, this stuff brushes on well and levels out good, you can still see brush marks, but not as bad as laytex. and it looks like a mirror, almost as good a gloss as car paint..

My problem is my Pot unit HVLP will not spray it without orange peeling, doesn't matter how high I turn the air up, and when I add additive or thinner to thin it down so it will automize and spray right, the sheen goes away.
I have seen this product used in Airless units with success.

Anyone know of a good high sheen product to use in a HVLP other than car paint ($200 a gallon).

thanks

scotty


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well that is a normal problem with hvlp, you have to do a lot of thinning. I hear that an air assisted airless work great.
I too have used Porter's high gloss, but just running airless. 
Sorry i did'nt really offer you any solution.


----------



## scottyd2506 (Oct 5, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Well that is a normal problem with hvlp, you have to do a lot of thinning. I hear that an air assisted airless work great.
> I too have used Porter's high gloss, but just running airless.
> Sorry i did'nt really offer you any solution.


 I have used air assisted airless units also, and true they are better than hvlp for this aplication, but they too need to be thinned some..
Never could figure out why they call em "air assisted airless", as they are not an airless unit that plugs into 120 volts plus a compressor, they are run on total air like a hvlp, except they are piston operation like airless, and use air pressure to operate piston.

thanks for input

scott


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

How many stages is your hvlp turbine?
Which projector set are you using?
r


----------

